# Indonesia's Tri-Colored Lakes...Unusual



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

Here are some photos and information on Kelimutu - Indonesia's tri-colored lakes...http://www.kuriositas.com/2012/10/kelimutu.html

​


----------

